# Long Range Forecast



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2012)

They have changed there tune a bit...Not liking this at all same forecast all through Jan.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/fall-winter-outlook-20121022


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> They have changed there tune a bit...Not liking this at all same forecast all through Jan.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/fall-winter-outlook-20121022





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I just going to go skiing when it snows and hopefully this forecast is wrong.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I just going to go skiing when it snows and hopefully this forecast is wrong.


I agree with Scotty.

Warmer, colder, whatever. Snow is all about cold shots and precip happening at the same time. You could have an above average temperature winter and also above average snowfall. Who knows how that will work. Also, they get totally hedged on blocking which can really help us out. Nice made for TV spot to get people talking and get advertisers spending money. Let the flakes fly, when ever they do in what ever amount, nothing we can do about it except go skiing when it happens.

:beer:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I just going to go skiing when it snows and hopefully this forecast is wrong.



+1

I guess we just have to hope Sandy doesn't wipe out every ski area in NE.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 25, 2012)

This is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!

Havent you people kept apprised of the recent track record of their long-range forecasts?

When they say Cold Winter it was near record breaking warmth, when they said mild we got record breaking snows.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2012)

^Ah, of course


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathercom-winter-20112012/55890

Clearly none of this happened.  I would be happy with an average new england winter, maybe we have an actual December and March this winter.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 9, 2012)

Throw another prediction shrimp on the barbie!  

I dont personally take any of these long-range predictions too seriously given how historically "off" they are, but they're fun to look at. 

 But were this one to pan out, all of us in the east would be a winner, most notably the Catskills.







Wonk link below for full (and I do mean full) explanation.

http://epawablogs.com/epawas-2012-2013-winter-outlook/


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

My own personal feeling is that if the average temps are warmer there's more chance for precip than with colder than average temps. The reason for this is that when its colder than average it tends to include huge blasts of deep arctic air that is so heavy moisture cannot penetrate and is pushed away. With a slightly warmer outlook we could be in the storm track more often with warm moist air mixing with the cold and - hopefully - producing more snow.

Other than that - the National Weather Service still predicts equal chances for colder or warmer or wetter or drier weather for Nov-Dec-Jan.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Other than that - the National Weather Service still predicts equal chances for colder or warmer or wetter or drier weather for Nov-Dec-Jan.



May through October = party cloudy, chance of rain


----------



## Abubob (Nov 10, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> May through October = party cloudy, chance of rain



and they were RIGHT!!

I guess my earlier point was that there's no real prediction for the kind of winter we'll have and it could still go many directions. Lets see - partly cloudy with a chance of snow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

So I will predict that this winter in the North east it will snow , rain, Sun will come out, clouds will also be out some days will be in the 40s and some days will be in the - 0 , hopefully more o degrees days and snow then the opposite.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 10, 2012)

CBS Philly's Kathy Orr predicts a some snow Dec - Jan, more then last year which isn't hard to beat and a snowy Feb., 
http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/video/7939002-kathys-winter-forecast/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 17, 2012)

Another prediction in for a very cold and snowy east coast winter.  

Link below for full analysis, but I must warn you, the English is so awful it's only for the bravest among you. 



> *CONCLUSION* *The historic East Coast  hurricane sandy in late October and the noreaster on NOV 6-7 that  followed are indicative of a significant change the pattern from the  warm dry previous winter and the extreme Heat and drought the country  experienced throughout the Spring and Summer 2012. Not only has the  Arctic oscillation and North American oscillation shifted into  persistent negative phase … but research shows that October seems to  play a key role in determining the phases of the AO and NAO.**  In addition significant changes  in the sea surface temperature anomalies have occurred. In the eastern  Pacific along the West Coast of North America the huge pool of cold  water has dissipated and the new SSTAs configuration now supports +PNA  development over Western North America. While we may not see this on a  consistent basis I believe there will be some intervals during the heart  of the winter into the spring where we will see several bouts of very  amplified West Coast Ridging ( +PNA) in the jet stream. This could lead  to strong arctic air outbreaks.*
> * The early season development of  much above normal snowfall in Eurasia during October is a strong  indication that this winter will be much more like the winters of  2009-10 and 2010-11.*
> * When all of these factors are  taken into consideration there is no rational reason NOT to be bullish  on the upcomcing Winter of 2012-13 over the eastern half of the  continent and the U.S. in particular. The only restricting factor that I  can see right now… is the very strong and negative QBO cycle which is  only now beginning to weaken. The data from CPC that tracks the QBO on a  daily basis does show significant weakening over the past two weeks. It  is quite possible then that strongly negative QBO will rise to a value  -10 or higher during the second half of the winter which would be  extremely favorable for above normal snowfall and below normal  temperatures over the eastern half of the country.*




http://www.wxrisk.com/2012/11/final-winter-preview-2012-13/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2012)

And yet another prediction for an above average snow season for the Poconos, Cats, ADK's and VT, NH, ME.



> There are several external  sources of ionospheric forcing, these are solar wind-magnetospheric processes  and lower atmospheric winds and waves.  we review the observed ion-neutral  coupling effects at equatorial and low latitudes during large meteorological  events called sudden stratospheric warming.  Research in this direction has  been accelerated in recent years mainly due to solar minimum  conditions. Given all these  factors and leaning hard on the solar activity, a weak El Nino, Atlantic SST  anomaly's, the PDO outlook the AO outlook, *we expect the winter of 2012 - 2013 to  be colder than normal with above  normal snow in the north eastern sections  of the United States*.​


​

http://www.angelfire.com/fl4/eastcoasttropicalwea/winter_forecast.htm


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2012)

People still use angelfire.com??? :dunce:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Catskills need another epic 10 foot dump this season like a few years ago.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Catskills need another epic 10 foot dump this season like a few years ago.



That was wild. My girlfriend's first time skiing was after that dump. Belleayre must have had 4-6 feet on the mountain, and for some reason it wasn't that busy. Great day that was.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> That was wild. My girlfriend's first time skiing was after that dump. Belleayre must have had 4-6 feet on the mountain, and for some reason it wasn't that busy. Great day that was.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
She is a very lucky women, guess you need to take her to SLc for her powder fix.
If I remember it was like 10 feet of snow in 5 day for most of Catskills, I skied Hunter the following weekend and it was best Western type snow I ever skiied in the east.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

So for Sunday December 2 I'm seeing rain in snowforecast.com for mountain snow, a lot of rain or sprinkles, if I go to Catskills or more North of West Dover, VT like Stratton maybe snow, or should I try some other area's?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 29, 2012)

Bastardi updated his Winter prediction.  A bit colder still for the east, still with above average snow, but calling for 125% of normal in the blue areas.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 1, 2012)

Lots of chatter about the pattern looking to turn much colder around December 7th, and more importantly, this time it could result in _sustained _cold.  

Fingers crossed. 

 I'd like to make 1 significant ski trip before my annual Christmas trip to Florida (which most years usually guarantees a SECS or MECS for much of the northeast, so..... you're all welcome for that).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2012)

Yet another long-term winter prediction.  I dont put much stock in folks ability to predict the weather a few months out, but this guy is pretty good with individual storm tracks so who knows.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yet another long-term winter prediction.  I dont put much stock in folks ability to predict the weather a few months out, but this guy is pretty good with individual storm tracks so who knows.


Thats a dream forecast!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2012/12/storminess-on-way-just-not-exactly-how.html?m=1 Forecast looking good now maybe X mas time snow storms for sure, let if snow.:smile:


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm liking what BenedictGomez put out there.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yet another long-term winter prediction.  I dont put much stock in folks ability to predict the weather a few months out, but this guy is pretty good with individual storm tracks so who knows.



I like this too. And it fits my own personal theory that this season will be a repeat of 06-07.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's hire these guys-


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2012)

Abubob said:


> I like this too. And it fits my own personal theory that this season will be a repeat of 06-07.


Trying to remember...was that the back-loaded season that took forever to get started but once it did it was epic?


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2012)

hammer said:


> Trying to remember...was that the back-loaded season that took forever to get started but once it did it was epic?



06-07 was a good one.  Christmas was kind of a disaster but about 2 weeks into January it turned.  Big Valentines Day storm and IRC big St Patties day storm as well and it kept going deep into April:-D.  FWIW I'm hearing we might be about a week away from a turn to the better (fingers crossed).  Still patient even as it claws at my insides


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Still patient even as it claws at my insides



+1 on that comment...have to admit this is a good season to be held up temporarily, but I do hope to get out on Sunday even if it's a mushy WROD.


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

As long as there is snow December through March I am ok with that!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's some of the best news yet for a great winter if it verifies, one of the mets I follow listed a predictive chart stating the NAO is predicted to be negative all the way through February and maybe even March!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dubld (Dec 12, 2012)

"Day After Tomorrow" = Enough Snow


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

December 18-19 possible snow storm Josh from Mrv weather blog is saying possible first storm for most of north east.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 12, 2012)

Rush makes the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and winter appears to be knocking on the door.  Viva Canada.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> December 18-19 possible snow storm Josh from Mrv weather blog is saying possible first storm for most of north east.




He didnt put numbers on it, but some I've read are predicting that that will be a solid 12"+ for n.NE if the models verify.


In other positive news, it looks like the cold might be here to stay!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

*HOLY MOLY!!!!!*

Please let it happen, please let it happen, get a little colder, no whammies, STOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Rush makes the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and winter appears to be knocking on the door.  Viva Canada.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





About time I usually find hall of fame picks a bit nutty.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> About time I usually find hall of fame picks a bit nutty.



I think I was more surprised that they weren't all ready in then I am that they made it.  Talk about longevity.  

BG:  Wild things on the models and like you I hope they pan out.  Having a great time following Typhoon Tip on Americanwx and Big Joe Bastardi.  BTW you should change your name to Benedict Parise.  (Oh yeah forgot the NHL is irrelevent now).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I think I was more surprised that they weren't all ready in then I am that they made it.  Talk about longevity.
> 
> BG:  Wild things on the models and like you I hope they pan out.  Having a great time following Typhoon Tip on Americanwx and Big Joe Bastardi.  BTW you should change your name to Benedict Parise.  (Oh yeah forgot the NHL is irrelevent now).
> 
> ...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I agree that why I'm only thinking about the 1994 Stanley cup champions as my picture on here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

4aprice said:


> BG: * Wild things on the models and like you I hope they pan out.*  Having a great time following Typhoon Tip on Americanwx and Big Joe Bastardi.  BTW *you should change your name to Benedict Parise.*  (Oh yeah forgot the NHL is irrelevent now).



I'd say it's a near certaintly some storm passes through somewhere during that time given the agreement with both models, just a question of whether it will be cold enough.  Even places like the Poconos could pick up a foot if it pans out, but that's a big if.  It looks pretty good for n.VT, n.NH, and ME to score though.  I dont know about Typhoon Tip, might have to add him to the rotation of Met-wonks I follow.

No way, Parise was nowhere near as bad as Gomez. Totally different scenarios.  Gomez will always be loathed (and possibly by every franchise's fanbase he's played with ironically).


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2012)

May take the day off.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

Puck it said:


> May take the day off.



Could be a great chance to break out the new sticks.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Could be a great chance to break out the new sticks.


They will be, but if the snow comes like some models say. It will be a skin to the summit.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

Puck it said:


> They will be, but *if the snow comes like some models say. It will be a skin to the summit.*



I leave for Florida this year early on the 21st, which absolutely GUARANTEES the European ensemble verifies, and there will be a massive snowstorm on the 20th.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I leave for Florida this year early on the 21st, which absolutely GUARANTEES the European ensemble verifies, and there will be a massive snowstorm on the 20th.



Thank You!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ Finally looking good forecast.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ Finally looking good forecast.



Indeed!

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/weather-from-the-hill


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 13, 2012)

Scotty will love this.  

This is a few days after the potential 2-footer storm next week.  If the stars align, this could be one helluva snow week.  

Worst-case scenario, there's finally going to be tons of cold air for every ski resort in the east to work with.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Scotty will love this.
> 
> This is a few days after the potential 2-footer storm next week.  If the stars align, this could be one helluva snow week.




Best forecast of this winter yet. 
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on an MLK 4-day vacation of Gore/Whiteface based on the long-range prognosis.  After the coming warm-up (which I think is getting WAY to much "air-play" for regions other than the Poconos), substantial cold might pour into the entire Northeast with a -NAO and pv with a potential setup that would be very favorable to snow even though it's too far out to see.  

Sure, the long-range guess work is probably going to be wrong, but any excuse to visit Lake Placid is a good excuse in my book.  Would love to listen to the thoughts on this by our 2 or 3 resident weather-wonks (who have sadly been very silent this winter ).  I miss them!  Whether right or wrong, weather speculation is fun!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger on an MLK 4-day vacation of Gore/Whiteface based on the long-range prognosis.  After the coming warm-up (which I think is getting WAY to much "air-play" for regions other than the Poconos), substantial cold might pour into the entire Northeast with a -NAO and pv with a potential setup that would be very favorable to snow even though it's too far out to see.
> 
> Sure, the long-range guess work is probably going to be wrong, but any excuse to visit Lake Placid is a good excuse in my book.  Would love to listen to the thoughts on this by our 2 or 3 resident weather-wonks (who have sadly been very silent this winter ).  I miss them!  Whether right or wrong, weather speculation is fun!



This new weather forecast site upstatesnow.com on FB really sees potential for really big snow storms coming with the big freeze hope there correct and Whiteface might seem like Alta when your their.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger on an MLK 4-day vacation of Gore/Whiteface based on the long-range prognosis.  After the coming warm-up (which I think is getting WAY to much "air-play" for regions other than the Poconos), substantial cold might pour into the entire Northeast with a -NAO and pv with a potential setup that would be very favorable to snow even though it's too far out to see.
> 
> Sure, the long-range guess work is probably going to be wrong, but any excuse to visit Lake Placid is a good excuse in my book.  Would love to listen to the thoughts on this by our 2 or 3 resident weather-wonks (who have sadly been very silent this winter ).  I miss them!  Whether right or wrong, weather speculation is fun!



Oh sure, tell us we're always wrong and of course we'd l_ove _to accomodate you!  Sure know how to sweeten the pot.     I help out because you actually do express genuine weather interest...just a real funny way of showing it.   Of course, if we were always wrong, you wouldn't waste your time here, right?  Ok, gotta give you some jazz about that. 

Anyways, mid to late January does seem to turn colder, but not based entirely on the NAO--remember, the NAO was _positiv_e during the last two significant snowfalls.  The trough/ridge interaction out west has more effect, or more specifically the PNA pattern, which was transitioning to a more favorable (positive) configuration at the time.  The west US trough should carve further eastward later this month and some other model data is supporting that.  I would imagine you'd still have variable/icy conditions immediately following a warm-up before getting more fresh snow to mix in...perhaps a transitional mixed/snow event or two through that week/weekend.  Later in the month we could think about more snowy storms.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2013)

And here comes the damn thaw...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Oh sure, tell us we're always wrong and of course we'd l_ove _to accomodate you!  Sure know how to sweeten the pot.     I help out because you actually do express genuine weather interest...just a real funny way of showing it.   Of course, if we were always wrong, you wouldn't waste your time here, right?  Ok, gotta give you some jazz about that.



Of course it's not "always wrong", and I do have a genuine interest in learning, but I'm simultaneously well-cognizant of the current limitations of weather prediction beyond a handful of days, (especially with precipitation) which is all that I was referring to.  It wasn't in any way an insult, just an acknowledgement that this is a science that is essentially in its' historical infancy.  It's so fledgling that I'm not even sure how to characterize it.  I'm not suggesting it's as primitive as Wright brothers infancy or even Sopwith Camel infancy, but I don't think I'd put the field past Charles Lindbergh infancy in terms of the evolution of how great it will likely become as compared to what man currently knows and understands.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Of course it's not "always wrong", and I do have a genuine interest in learning, but I'm simultaneously well-cognizant of the current limitations of weather prediction beyond a handful of days, (especially with precipitation) which is all that I was referring to.  It wasn't in any way an insult, just an acknowledgement that this is a science that is essentially in its' historical infancy.  It's so fledgling that I'm not even sure how to characterize it.  I'm not suggesting it's as primitive as Wright brothers infancy or even Sopwith Camel infancy, but I don't think I'd put the field past Charles Lindbergh infancy in terms of the evolution of how great it will likely become as compared to what man currently knows and understands.



I think Mr Winnchill has been correct over 90% of the time and our north east is so hard to predict, I thank him because he told me the weather for my ski trips and it did what he said it would at the exact time.;-)


----------



## nvuono (Jan 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger on an MLK 4-day vacation of Gore/Whiteface based on the long-range prognosis.  After the coming warm-up (which I think is getting WAY to much "air-play" for regions other than the Poconos), substantial cold might pour into the entire Northeast with a -NAO and pv with a potential setup that would be very favorable to snow even though it's too far out to see.



I'm also setup for 3-days at Whiteface that weekend for my birthday. This will be my first time there so do you know of any superstitions or incantations that might work to bring snow?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sucks!*



> as  yesterday's nuisance snow has moved out,* look for temperatures to  moderate for a couple days this week, before rain moves in on thursday.*  after that, more *colder weather will move in on friday as we enter the  beginning of february*. Right now however, it* looks to be a mainly cold  and dry* pattern. *if you're hoping for east coast snowstorms, they look  to be non-existent for at least the next 10-14 days*.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2013)

Still a good 6 days out, but some models want to place a decent snowstorm from MD to ME this weekend, Saturday to Sunday.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 11, 2013)

:smile: Please be so!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 11, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Still a good 6 days out, but some models want to place a decent snowstorm from MD to ME this weekend, Saturday to Sunday.



Almost looks like the same dance as Feb 8 storm (can't bring myself to call it Nemo)


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting excited already. Maybe mittersill? Or mrg


----------



## bigbog (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope so......cuz right now the local weather is going into its warm-up/meltdown...freeze-up syndrome....AGAIN.


----------



## iSki (Feb 12, 2013)

or Tuckerbrook:beer:


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup, it's been awesome snow, IMMEDIATELY followed by crappy weather. At least down here in MA. Things are certainly faring better up North, heard the loaf got another 5" in the last day. I'm sure they are having great coverage at this point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Seven days out is too soon to start posting pictures, but the Euro wants to develop a fairly impressive EC snowstorm around March 18th/19th so I figure it might be useful to just give a heads up here in the Long Range thread.

 It's been several runs in a row now = good sign.  The important thing this far out isnt the exact track or the model's snowfall depiction, just the fact that it's still there and doesn't disappear all of a sudden.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## dmw (Mar 11, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seven days out is too soon to start posting pictures, but the Euro wants to develop a fairly impressive EC snowstorm around March 18th/19th so I figure it might be useful to just give a heads up here in the Long Range thread.
> 
> It's been several runs in a row now = good sign.  The important thing this far out isnt the exact track or the model's snowfall depiction, just the fact that it's still there and doesn't disappear all of a sudden.  Fingers crossed.



I have my calendar marked with something I think I found in one of these threads that the Farmer's Almanac had a major storm projected for around 3/20. Whatever the source was also had a major storm around 2/12 - Nemo was 2/8-9, so it was pretty close.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Today's afternoon Euro maintained a big east coast storm 3/18-20.  That's about 4 or 5 in a row I believe.  Think Snow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting graphic - seems to confirm that this year has been a very normal winter from the perspective of snowfall total for most of the nation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep in mind this is in Celsius.

  Winter aint goin' nowhere folks!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 15, 2013)

But at this time of year, the issue isn't necessarily getting it to be cold, but getting that cold to mesh with the moisture. Spring storms tend to suck up the warmth from the south.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Keep in mind this is in Celsius.
> 
> Winter aint goin' nowhere folks!


I love these maps.

I might posts for fun, but when comes to weather I love your posts.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2013)

I am probably in the minority, but i WANT warmer weather.  spring skiing is by far my favorite time of year and so far, it hasnt happened.  And apparently this pattern shows no signs of breaking down anytime soon.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Mar 18, 2013)

2knees said:


> I am probably in the minority, but i WANT warmer weather.  spring skiing is by far my favorite time of year and so far, it hasnt happened.  And apparently this pattern shows no signs of breaking down anytime soon.



You're killing me!

Another storm just means a better spring snow pack. Be happy!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

2knees said:


> I am probably in the minority, but i WANT warmer weather.  spring skiing is by far my favorite time of year and so far, it hasnt happened.  And apparently this pattern shows no signs of breaking down anytime soon.


Yes you are, we had a late start to winter again, so I be happy as long as it last for.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> You're killing me!
> 
> Another storm just means a better spring snow pack. Be happy!



I'll take the snow, don't get me wrong.  Just wish it would warm up a little more when it isn't snowing.  especially down here.  we have a sick bump course 30 minutes from my house except it's bullet proof.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

*BRING  

IT

ON!!!!!!!!!*


----------

